# just clic in u will see



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL, I voted girl.

Maybe once I pick up bowhunting it'll change my mind


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I chose girl because I'm not realy extreamly interested in bow hunting although it is pretty fun. 

but then again so is a girl freind :jksign:


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*girl..*

I chose girl but...can I have a combination of choices 1 and 2? :wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i would chose 1 and 2


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

All 3.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

This might be shallow but it depends on the girl.

The whole objective of choice 2 is to get to choice 3 so i am suprised no oone voted for it yet.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you kidding? Girl, no competition.

But I stalk along the ground with my bows, and I don't really enjoy cleaning a deer. More of a necessary task, you know what I mean?

But that's jsut my opinion.


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

Treestand and bow. I see my girl way more than i get time in the woods. and when i get out hunting shes at work. so it works out.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

i chose treestand cuz i can have choices one and two at the same time:shade:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

1 and 2 for me


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

who voted cleanin deer i would rather be with a girl


----------



## greg64 (Oct 24, 2008)

I voted girl, especially if she is in my DB blind with me.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted in a stand with my bow, but heres what I say:IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

1 and 2 for me!:smile:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

billybob01 said:


> LOL, I voted girl.
> 
> Maybe once I pick up bowhunting it'll change my mind


Man it will be hard to put your girl aside......


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

well im glad to know 60% of our heads are in the right place LOL!!!!


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

erm....lol....2 and 3 dont really count for me cause hunting is illegal here...

so i ended up voting a girl lol :teeth: i like goin out with my girlies....

how about a 4th option? lol a guy....lol

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Harmony said:


> erm....lol....2 and 3 dont really count for me cause hunting is illegal here...
> 
> so i ended up voting a girl lol :teeth: i like goin out with my girlies....
> 
> ...


You're right Gemma, it should have been a girl/a boy.

We've got several lady archers here as well!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Harmony said:


> erm....lol....2 and 3 dont really count for me cause hunting is illegal here...
> 
> so i ended up voting a girl lol :teeth: i like goin out with my girlies....
> 
> ...


why is it ilegal?


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Girl wins out, although they only get second priority during the rut lol


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> why is it ilegal?



because its against the law to shoot any animal with a bow here....something about the cruelty to animals act or somthing like that....


Gemma :wink:


----------



## DEER HUNTER-7 (Oct 6, 2008)

i would have to choose 1 and 2 if i can get her to go with me but she will do alot of stuff for me so i think im in the clear


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

why cant i pick two


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

STAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I stil lthink it is funny how 3 people picked cleaning a deer. The point of going deer hunting is getting a deer. I dont know anyone who goes and hangs in a stand for no reason. lol maybe Im missin something


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I stil lthink it is funny how 3 people picked cleaning a deer. The point of going deer hunting is getting a deer. I dont know anyone who goes and hangs in a stand for no reason. lol maybe Im missin something


I don't know why any male on here would choose anything but girl....


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

A girl is a better choice I didnt vote at all but i would pick girl. I just didnt understand why 3 people picked #3. I dont really care Ive been studying all night for finals so I guess Im a little irritable


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I voted: your tree stand with your bow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I voted in a stand with my bow, but heres what I say:IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE GIRL!!!!!!!


that's true, she has to "fit the bill" .


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I would say girl no competition.:shade: I like to hunt i would just say girl depending on the kind of girl.:darkbeer:


----------

